# Tuhon Ray Dionaldo @ Third Annual Greensboro, NC FCS-Kali Seminar!!!



## Guro Harold (Aug 3, 2004)

Hello Everyone,

You are all welcome to attend the Third Annual Greensboro, NC FCS-Kali Seminar featuring Tuhon Ray Dionaldo of Sayoc-Kali and Founder of FCS-Kali.

*Tuhon Ray Dionaldo
FCS-Kali Seminar
September 18-19, 2004 - Greensboro, NC
$100.00
Contact: Harold Evans 336-375-7367
www.ncfcskaliusa.com
Email: mail_harold@yahoo.com*

See you there,

Harold Evans
FCS-Kali of North Carolina State Regional Representative


----------



## Mark Lynn (Aug 5, 2004)

Harold

Do you have the times of the seminar?  And how far are you away from Raliegh Durham airport (timewise)

Mark


----------



## Guro Harold (Aug 5, 2004)

Hi Mark,

I will post the official times soon.

Greensboro is about 1 hour and 10 minutes from RDU Airport.

It is about 1:20 minutes from the Charlotte Airport as well, but the traffic is more of a factor.

You are definitely welcome to attend!

Thanks,

Harold


----------



## Guro Harold (Aug 26, 2004)

Tentative Seminar times:

*Saturday, September 18th, 2004*
11:30 am - Registration
12 pm - 6pm -  Seminar with break

*Sunday, September 19th, 2004*
10:30 am - Registration
11:00 - 4 pm - Seminar with break

YWCA of Greensboro, NC
1 YWCA Place
Greensboro, NC 27401


----------



## Guro Harold (Sep 1, 2004)

This event is only 2 and 1/2 weeks away!!!


----------



## Guro Harold (Sep 13, 2004)

Coming up this weekend!!!


----------



## Flatlander (Sep 13, 2004)

Enjoy the seminar, Harold, and please give us a review once you've wrapped it up!


----------



## Guro Harold (Sep 13, 2004)

Thanks Flatlander!!!

I will do my best but I am bad about reviews.

Palusut


----------



## More_Tunes_Dude (Sep 13, 2004)

I have had the good fortune to work with him in a recent seminar, and I just have to put in a plug that it was awesome.  We went over some knife and stick work and I really enjoyed the Kerambit templates he showed.  Very good stuff - if anyone gets a chance to experience one his seminars I would highly recommend it.  Tuhon Ray Dionaldo is very relaxed and down to earth - very easy to work with and his skill inspires.  

He is one great martial artists.

cheers!
Ron


----------



## Guro Harold (Sep 13, 2004)

More_Tunes_Dude said:
			
		

> I have had the good fortune to work with him in a recent seminar, and I just have to put in a plug that it was awesome.  We went over some knife and stick work and I really enjoyed the Kerambit templates he showed.  Very good stuff - if anyone gets a chance to experience one his seminars I would highly recommend it.  Tuhon Ray Dionaldo is very relaxed and down to earth - very easy to work with and his skill inspires.
> 
> He is one great martial artists.
> 
> ...


Hi Ron,

I wholeheartedly agree with you!!!

BTW,

Welcome to MartialTalk!

Palusut


----------



## Guro Harold (Sep 13, 2004)

Please monitor Hurricane Ivan's track regarding this event.  The path of the storm could affect travel to the event for the participants and for Tuhon Ray.   

The most current status on this event will be posted here on MT and at www.ncfcskaliusa.com.

Thanks,

Harold Evans
FCS-Kali of North Carolina State Regional Representative


----------



## More_Tunes_Dude (Sep 13, 2004)

Palusut said:
			
		

> Hi Ron,
> Welcome to MartialTalk!
> Palusut


Thanks - Gotta start somewhere, might as well be giving an honest plug to a worthy martial artist.  I guess I fall under the category of "long time reader first time posting".  Now that I can't say that any more, guess I'll have to start posting   After 23 yrs in the martial arts I'm all about giving back right now, and this just another way to do it. 

Thanks for the welcome.
Cheers!
Ron


----------



## Guro Harold (Sep 15, 2004)

The event is still on.


----------

